# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Start Lexpro

## Anne31

Hallo Allemaal,

Ben nieuw hier,

Hoop mee gemaakt , en nu sinds paar dagen gestart met Lexapro in combinatie met 3 maal daags oxazepam. Volgens mij doet het wel iets maar ik voel me zo slap. Net of ik er niet helemaal ben. Soms het gevoel of mijn hart er zo mee kan stoppen gaat heel rustig. Dat doet ie niet, weet ik zeker.

Maar kent iemand dit gevoel?

Hoop op reacties, 

Kan wel wat hulp gebruiken.

----------


## zuszus

Hey Anne,

Beetje late reactie maar ik ben hier pas lid.
Ik ben ooit, in 2008 ook begonnen met lexapro. Bij mij werkte het niet goed. Ik had veel last van allerlei bijwerkingen en ik knapte er niet van op.
Na verloop van een week of 8, je moet wel ff doorzetten om eem goed resultaat te zien, ben ik overgestapt op fevarin, dit sloeg beter aan. Later nog een combi van oxazepam erbij en dat werkte prima.
Ik hoop dat je inmiddels samen met de huisarts ook de goede combi gevonden hebt.

----------

